# Nordpark singletrail innsbruck



## dusttrails (May 29, 2006)

Nordpark singletrail innsbruck

https://www.nordketten-singletrail.at/

https://www.nordpark.com/en/summer/the-mountain/nordketten-singletrail.html

Just a little report on the Nordpark singletrail - should anyone be in the Alps and feels up for a challenge

I read somewhere that it is one of the 10 most dangerous trails in Europe. There are big drops set in already technical terrain where you could really hurt yourself, but for the most part the guys in Innsbruck have done a super job of making what is unique, challenging, scary and entertaining without the risk of actually killing you. Wiping out is to be expected, but for the most part you will just tumble down the slope a bit, land in a bush or net or something&#8230; without actually going over a cliff.

FACTS------------------------------------------------------

1. 27 euros for a day ticket, fast lift up and around 30 mins for the 1000m altitude decent, at least until you know the course. Parking is included in Innsbruck city centre. Consider a half day ticket because most will have called it a day after 4 runs or so.

2. The first half is steep, really really really steep - I spent virtually the whole time with 2 fingers on my avid codes 8" brakes&#8230;. that's a first.

3. It is relentlessly technical, continual S3 and S4 (euro mtb scale)
https://www.google.com/translate?langpair=de|en&u=https://www.singletrail-skala.de/

4. what you need to have fun:

big brakes - I reckon with sintered pads.
big tubeless tires with very little air and big nobbles.
complete armour
an "up for a challenge" frame of mind - and take it at a speed that enjoyable.
Mates for confidence - although the locals are well cool.
A short fat agile freeride sort of bike, I imagine a Norco Flatliner or similar would belly out continually.
An aptitude for technical trails.
I may build myself a 24" rear wheel before I go back

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For me I turned up with heavily worn tubed big bettys, organic brakes and a cocky frame of mind. I am well at home on S3/S4 trails.

The photo below looks harmless, try it!!,










it's the only part of the fixed route I chickend out of.

The part that looks flat behind the guys wheel is actually so steep (and loose), if you come down that ramp you are committed to the bigger drop, like it or not.

Big Drop??, well its probably less than a meter, but you come in struggling for control, the landing is maybe 35-40°, loose and this is NOT a transition&#8230; it's the trail!!! which means within an instant of landing you have to be focused to point and shoot the next stuff&#8230; or wipe out.

THEN, the crazy b*******s have a natural treeroot looks to make the whole thing a danny mackaskil stunt, scary as hell, but actually just bends down out the way as you ride over it.

Will give it a go next time with better tires, but that treeroot is a real mind bender with "over the bars you go" written all over it.

Further down, its more flowy, not so steep with entertaining obstacles and a bit of north shore but mostly still very much a trail rather than a course.










PS the view is stunning, Innsbruck is at your feet literally, meaning if you are standing on the trail, often you do pretty much look down, past your feet to see it&#8230; did I say it was steep?


----------



## Gringo (Feb 25, 2004)

dusttrails said:


> Nordpark singletrail innsbruck.....
> 
> 2. The first half is steep, really really really steep -.


Absolutely correct! I got goosebumps remembering what my first (and probably last!) visit was like.

While many people look for more romantic or Alpine locations to holiday, You can get to world-class anything from Innsbruck, skiing, biking, climbing, eating, and drinking...

Nice review. The park is usually not very crowded, and it really helps mentally if you are good at tucking and rolling. Not a lot of large rocks in the middle of the trail to crush your bones when you wash out or go down!

G.


----------



## norbar (Jun 5, 2007)

I heard it was closed this/last year. I'd visit if it was more dh oriented but from what I see its more of an ns spot. With a 118cm wb bike that faaaaaaaaaaar from popy and agile I'd kill myself on the wooden stuff. Still from what I've seen as a spectator (was there without my bike ) it's a place that makes me wish I had more bikes (not that I ever did not before the visit  )


----------



## cxfahrer (Jun 20, 2008)

Been there last tuesday and broke my hand, as the tuck-n-roll didnt work when going over the bars. No way to go slow on the dusty gravel and rocks, just sliding down. Scary.

Was quite a challenge up to that point (one third of the upper section) with a 160mm light fr bike but can be done. I will return!

BTW the NS parts are in the lower flatter section of the upper part. Just imagine a more or less straight line of dusty gravel with some little (2ft.) drops every 2 meters or so going down the steepest hill you can think to ride. The track can be seen on GE, and NO, it isnt those slopes.

Has somebody a link to the race thats going on today and sunday?

Edit: found some photos of the opening on July 3rd when the trail was new and not so washed out as it is now.

http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=113&Itemid=30


----------

